# slow loris question



## unicornlover (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay so I really want a slow loris and I have done all my research and I know the risk and I am fully aware of the dangers, however I am still a hundred percent sure that I want a slow loris. So could you tell me how I would be able to aquire one in the UK. I know they are illegal, however how can I still get one? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/743493-qestions-about-slow-loris.html

You've done your research and know that they are endangered, it's illegal to import them because they are stolen from the wild, they have their teeth pulled out and are shoved into tiny cages without water or shade or treatment for the open wounds left in their mouths... and you still want one? I hope not.


----------



## TinTinMWT (Dec 6, 2011)

unicornlover said:


> Okay so I really want a slow loris and I have done all my research and I know the risk and I am fully aware of the dangers, however I am still a hundred percent sure that I want a slow loris. So could you tell me how I would be able to aquire one in the UK. I know they are illegal, however how can I still get one?
> 
> Thanks in advance


They are illegal for a reason


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

unicornlover said:


> I know they are illegal, however how can I still get one?


you can't
but more importantly.... you shouldn't


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here we go again! Must be at least 2 weeks since the last slow loris thread!:lol2:


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

unicornlover said:


> I know they are illegal, however how can I still get one?


*sigh*


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh dear whats that i see lurking under the bridge....
its a.......


TROLL!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You just can't get one. That's the answer. They are CITES protected (which you would know if you had done your research) and are critically endangered. And there is only one private keeper in the UK. They aren't illegal, but it is still impossible to get one.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

As everyone else has said, they're not illegal, they are critically endangered and they are virtually impossible to get hold of in the UK.


----------



## NatalieC87 (Nov 26, 2011)

Slow Loris are beautiful animals and unfortunately all 5 species are endangered. 

They suffer horrendous pain and suffering when pulled from their natural habitat to be sold as 'Exotic Pets' as they have their teeth pulled out or filed down and they mainly end up dying from infection due to this not being done correctly.

95% of Slow Loris die from infection once rescued from pet trade. Slow Loris don't thrive in captivity instead they diminish and become under nourished.

I am a great lover of exotic pets but I think Slow Loris belong in the wild as they are not suitable pets. If you really love these animals you wouldnt put them through the pain of being snatched from the wild to become another pawn in the exotic pet trade.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

unicornlover said:


> Okay so I really want a slow loris and I have done all my research and I know the risk and I am fully aware of the dangers, however I am still a hundred percent sure that I want a slow loris. So could you tell me how I would be able to aquire one in the UK. I know they are illegal, however how can I still get one?
> 
> Thanks in advance


maybe stick to unicorns...?


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I wonder if this person watched 'Super Tiny Animals' last week and now they want a slow lorris :whistling2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

There's no point in getting so worked up by people that start these tedious slow loris threads.....the chance of them ever actually getting one, no matter how hard they try, are minute!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

NatalieC87 said:


> Slow Loris are beautiful animals and unfortunately all 5 species are endangered.
> 
> They suffer horrendous pain and suffering when pulled from their natural habitat to be sold as 'Exotic Pets' as they have their teeth pulled out or filed down and they mainly end up dying from infection due to this not being done correctly.
> 
> ...


Sometimes, the only way to keep a species alive is captive breeding, if done properly of course and not with their teeth removed etc. Unfortunately wild numbers are being diminished through deforestation, they are killed for food and they are taken for the illegal pet trade where they are 'doctored' to make the 'suitable' pets. It's very sad . 

I would disagree with the comment about them not surviving in captivity, again, if done correctly, they do thrive. As the only person to have bred them in the UK in over 15 years, I can assure you none of my 3 are mal nourished, and they have all their teeth. 

They do NOT belong in the pet trade, but at the same time, having that close contact with a Loris I can totally understand why people want to keep them. But as has already been pointed out, you just cannot get them.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh look, it's time for the monthly slow loris question. :whistling2: I can't really talk though, I'm sure I asked this question once upon a time!


----------



## NatalieC87 (Nov 26, 2011)

glidergirl said:


> Sometimes, the only way to keep a species alive is captive breeding, if done properly of course and not with their teeth removed etc. Unfortunately wild numbers are being diminished through deforestation, they are killed for food and they are taken for the illegal pet trade where they are 'doctored' to make the 'suitable' pets. It's very sad .
> 
> I would disagree with the comment about them not surviving in captivity, again, if done correctly, they do thrive. As the only person to have bred them in the UK in over 15 years, I can assure you none of my 3 are mal nourished, and they have all their teeth.
> 
> They do NOT belong in the pet trade, but at the same time, having that close contact with a Loris I can totally understand why people want to keep them. But as has already been pointed out, you just cannot get them.


To be fair what I have read about them being raised in captivity it has turned out unsuccessful. But kudos to you if you have beautiful Slow Loris that are thriving :notworthy:. I would love a Slow Loris but as mentioned you cannot get them unless I can have one of yours 

Please post pictures of them and could you clear something up for me?
There is a video on youtube of a Slow Loris being tickled and its holding its arms up in the air ... I have been told that this is a defence mechanism and it doesn't like being tickled while others state they do like it?

thanks


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a pic I took of Conker a couple of weeks ago - she'll be 3 in April. 










The raising of the arms isn't always a defensive posture, Conks does it quite often when you're tickling her belly. The venom glands are on the inside of the elbow and they grind their teeth in to their elbow and their saliva activates the venom. And in order to do that they do raise their arms above their head but their hands cross, and they make an awful noise!

If you think about it, Sonia (the slow loris being tickled) isn't going to expose the softest, most vulnerable part of her body to that extent if she's defending herself. She's not making the defence noise and she's not trying to bite.


----------



## NatalieC87 (Nov 26, 2011)

glidergirl said:


> Here's a pic I took of Conker a couple of weeks ago - she'll be 3 in April.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


She is gorgeous!! They are the dream pet so beautiful.

Ah I see what you mean about the tickling and the slow loris does look like she is enjoying it.  Thank you for sharing that photo and congratulations on having gorgeous healthy animals. x


----------

